# diarrhea won't go away!!!



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Somebody please help me. I'm seriously worried sick because my puppy has had diarrhea for 9 days now. I took her to the vet this past weekend and they put her on Purina's GE the Gastroentesinal food. I think that's how you spell it. Anyhow, her diarrhea is not getting better, and I'm just frustrated because the vet is just wasting my money and she can't figure out what's wrong with my baby. Has anyone experienced anything like this? We were suspecting that I had changed her food too quickly, so that's why the doc put her on the GE stuff which is supposed to be for puppies that have diarrhea...except it's not working!!! Do anyone have any advice for me? Please help me...I'm soooo soooo worried about my baby!!!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

my pup had bloody diarrhea from the food change.
they did a giardia test which came up negative.
i made sure to feed her the same food everyday and add the occasional greenie and she's much better.
i do however give her canned food once or twice a week but she seems to handle fine.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you for your quick response. My puppy actually doesn't have bloody diarrhea, but it's just diarrhea. Do you know how long that lasted for your puppy? My puppy's been like this for about a week and a half now, and I can't imagine that being too good for her. I just don't know WHAT to do to make it go away. I just wish I could do something to make her feel better. I don't even give her any treats or anything right now. It's just the food that the doctor gave me, and it's not helping at all. It's so frustrating that the doctors can't actually tell you what's wrong with your puppy. Like right now, they're just telling me what it's NOT, but that's not what I need to know. This is so frustrating. I just hope that someone has an idea for me to try out. Thanks again!! =)


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

DEMAND and stool sample test. It could be a parasite. Corky had bad diahrrea and had Coccidia and Giardia. If it doesn't show up in the first test, take another sample the next day. Sometimes it doesn't show up in every sample. Hopefully they can find something in the stool.

Also, get a second or third opinion. It took 3 different vets in 4 days to diagnose Corky's problems. The third vet finally made him better. Be firm and don't hesitate to talk to someone else if your normal vet isn't being proactive. These little guys are so small, there usually isn't time to mess around when it comes to vomitting and diahrrea for the fear of dehydration. 

Keep your puppy hydrated and eating. If your pup quits eating, give Nutrical so keep the blood sugar up.

Keep us posted. I know it is hard to see our babies hurt.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

did she get tested for giardia or coccidia?
little Freia had diarrhea for maybe 2 weeks or so? usually with blood, i felt so bad for her but she wasn't acting strange at all! it did take a week or so for her to get "normal" stool again.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

What tests has the vet done on her stool? What drugs is your dog on?Personally, here is what I would do.

Give her boiled chicken mixed with rice 3 times a day in small portions (1/3-1/4 cup). When my dog who has since passed away was having diahrrea from drugs he was on, the vet said to give Kaopectate (Pepto can be too hard on the stomach). I couldn't remember the dosage, so I looked on Vetinfo.com and the recommended dosage for kaopectate is 1 to 2 ml/kg of body weight, every 2 to 6 hours (recommendations vary a lot on this product). This works out to about about a teaspoonful per 10 lbs of body weight for the low end of the dosage and about a teaspoonful per 5 lbs of bodyweight for the high end of the dosage. I personally gave it to my dog 2-3 times a day and it helped him a lot.

Also, I've heard canned pumpkin helps diahhrea but I've never tried it.
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies. So far, she was tested for Coccidia, which came back negative. I don't think it's that because she only had a minor minor case of it to begin with, so I think the medication would've treated that. She had some kind of liquid medication for that. Then, there's some other pill I had to give her...half a tablet when I got home after the first visit to the vet, and then the other half two weeks later. I'm not sure if it's the medicine, or if it's a parasite. I'm thinking that it may be a food allergy, so I'm going to ask the vet about this as well. Also, could an ear infection cause diarrhea by any chance? I know that may sound weird, but I'm just grappling at anything right now. I'm so desperate to find some answers. I did try the chicken and rice thing, and THAT even upset her stomach. Her diarrhea got even worse, so I stopped giving her the chicken and rice. Is it possible that she's allergic to chicken? I'm so confused. I'm not even sure if the vet will be able to do anything. I'm just feeling so desperate and helpless. It's like they just tell me that it's not coccidia, and it's not this, but they don't tell me what IT IS. So frustrating...well, thanks for your help. I will definitely be more demanding this time when I go to the vet. Afterall, they're charging me a fortune, so I should get my money's worth. I'll keep you all posted. Thanks again!!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

When I got rocky he also had coccidia and giardia too but it took a couple stool samples to find it out also my vet gave him a special food and some anti-diarrhea medicine. she gave me enough for only two days but it went away by then so maybe ask the vet for some medicine that could help.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh that sounds like a good idea...anti-diarrhea medicine. I can't believe my vet didn't give me any of that. I will definitely get a second stool sample. Thanks for your advice. I think I will have to do that. I don't have too many choices at this point. I will keep you posted on what happens.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah that medicine worked good its like a dark yellow color and he could only stay on it for two days (forgot what its called) then i would have had to bring him back. keep us posted!!!


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Personally, I would have them test her stools again to be safe. Coccidia can take a few treatments to completely get rid of it. Also check into the anti diahhreal meds.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

it took rocky almost a month to recover from both parasites though the coccidia took longer...it was horrible i felt so bad for him


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks again...I will definitely drop off another fecal sample. At this point, I'm willing to do anything. Even though they charge me a ridiculous fee here ($34/ fecal sample), I will still go ahead and get it checked just in case. Thanks, and I will let you know as soon as I find out what's going on with my puppy. =)


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

kimmiek915 said:


> Thanks again...I will definitely drop off another fecal sample. At this point, I'm willing to do anything. Even though they charge me a ridiculous fee here ($34/ fecal sample), I will still go ahead and get it checked just in case. Thanks, and I will let you know as soon as I find out what's going on with my puppy. =)


$34???? Where on earth do you live?? That is crazy! Have you thought about getting a 2nd opinion?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

wow that too expensive i pay $17 and i can just drop it off and they call me with the results.. u should look for another vet unless you absoutley love them!?


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

You can also go to your local grocery store and get canned pumpkin. It settles the stomach. I had to give pumpkin to Tank this weekend cuz he had diahrrea for half a day. It cleared up the next time he did his business after he ate the pumpkin. Tank loves it haha


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow, $34!!! It is $10.00 here. I too just drop it off and they call me back later that day. That is crazy!!


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey... Mr Filmore went thru that... he had diarrhea and it was the yellow water kind (for nearly 3 wks). They ran every blood test and even ended up having exploratory surgery and biopsies. They even did an ultrasound and xrays. Put him on different medications and antibiotic shots. Everything came back normal. He lost over a pound and a half and was nothing but bones. Spent two weeks in the animal hospital with IV's and Feeding Tube. And they still did not know what was wrong with my baby. 

The doctor took him off of all his dog food. I had to fix him food like mashed potatoes, fish *no skin and baked", and turkey burger and turkey meat *no skin*. He loves it, but anyway he quit having the diarrhea and gained over a pound and a half in six days. Slowly we started him on the Eukanuba FP and he is doing good. 

So I know the frustrations you are having... I just pray that Mr Filmore stays better. Wishing you and your little the best care and hope they find out something soon for you...


----------



## luvmyprince (Oct 27, 2005)

Our vet put our dog on a "bland diet" when he had a poopy problem.The diet is boiled chicken and plain white rice. It works!! I would also get a stool test to rule out other probs. Good luck, hope your baby gets well soon


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

$34 is about right for a good fecal. Most in house fecals are not done properly, so we send ours out to lab. It costs a bit more, but we get much better results and have a lower frequency of false negatives. 

Regarding your pup. If the diarrhea continues to persist, and nothing dietary can correct it, all three consecutive fecal tests turn up negative, tested negative multiple times for Parvo and Giardia, parasites, and Gram Stain negative for bacteria like Campylobacter, and no other GI symptoms are present...I'd actually ask for a referral for an internist. 

Lots of things can cause chronic diarrhea, the most common ones resolve with basic therapy and time. But lots of things need further investigation, usually an internist is your best bet. 

-Nate


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi there everyone! I really hope I don't gross anyone out too much, but her poo has gotten much thicker. It's not quite as liquidy. When it's coming out, it actually comes out in the shape of actual poo and then it spreads out a little because it's still not as solid as it should be. I'm thinking that her stomach is settling down now...knock on wood. She wasn't given any kind of anti-diarrhea medication or anything like that. The chicken and rice i've tried, but that actually upset her stomach as well. I think I'm going to follow what the doc said. I will keep her on the Purina GE stuff until her dirrhea is completely gone. Thanks so much for all your advice and encouragement. The past two weeks were really tough for me because I hated every second that my puppy was sick. She appears to have gained some weight too, and she's eating very well. Thanks again, and I will continue to update you with how my puppy is doing. Have a wonderful day!!=)


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

I still suggest trying the pumpkin


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

congrats! i hope she keeps getting better and better!
it's so so hard when ur new puppy isn't feeling well


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

My tank: what kind of pumpkin stuff is this, and where would I get it? I will definitely give it a try since you said it works. Is it just plain canned pumpkin that I can get at any grocery store? Please let me know so I can try it out ASAP. Also, do I just give her a little bit? 

Luvnmydearhd: Thanks! I really hope she does continue to get better and not regress like before. You're absolutely right about what you said. It's such a horrible feeling when there's nothing you can do to make your cutie feel better. I'm just grateful that she's getting better now. 


Thanks again you two!! =)


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, it is just plain canned pumpkin you can get at any grocery store. I mixed some in with Tank's food (just a little food) and gave him about 2 1/2 spoon fulls of the pumpkin. He loved the pumpkin, the dog food was just there to encourage him to eat it. It helped settle his stomach, it seemed, almost right away. The next time he did his business his stool wasn't nearly as runny as it was before and actually had some shape to it. The next stool was almost completely normal. I gave it to him the first time and then about 3 hours later I gave him some more. He licked it right up. But I guess give your pup as much as it'll eat. Good luck!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks so much. I will definitely try that out as soon as I can. I actually heard about giving your doggie pumpkin from someone else on this forum, but I didn't think to try it. I will definitely give it a shot. Thanks again!! I really hope it helps my baby!!! =)


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

I hope it helps, too! It can't hurt to try


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

I wanna see photos of the princess  *hehe*


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

As soon as I get some batteries and figure out how to use my digital camera, I will post some pictures of my little princess. I wish there was an easier way to do this because I'm not very good with computers or digital cameras. I will definitely get crackin on this though...lol :lol: 

Oh, and during my lunch break, I went and got me some canned pumpkins. I lost my pearl earring while I was at the supermarket because I was in such a hurry, but that's a whole other story. I just really really hope the pumpkin works, so please keep your fingers crossed for me...and your toes too...haha. =)


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

*crosses eyes too* :lol: 
as soon as you get the hang of the camera it's easy from there 
i use photobucket.com to upload my photos to and it has a generator that you can just copy and paste the code to put all your photos up here


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

LOL...you're too funny. Please do uncross your eyes though. I heard that they can get stuck like that if you keep them crossed for too long...hehe. I do really need to learn how to use my digital camera. I've been wanting to post some pictures because I've been doing alot of yapping about my lil one. Anyhow, I will definitely go and check out photobucket when I finally figure out how to use the darn camera...lol. Thanks for your help!! By the way...your baby is very precious. He/she looks very tiny, but cute as a button!! =)


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

*hehe* neither are small  
i also hope the punkin works too! but at least the little baby is seeming better!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

MY PUPPY IS POOPING SOLID DOO DOO NOW!! weeee!! My mom just called me at work to give me an update, so I wanted to let you all know of this wonderful and latebreaking news. Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

congrats!!


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Hip Hip Horray! :wave:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol: :wave:


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Isn't it funny how solid poo can make us so happy! After Corky got on meds for his Coccidia and Giardia and he started pooping solid, I was so excited and called my family!!!

Yay SOLID POO! :happy7:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

That's really funny, but totally understandable. I almost did a happy dance while I was at work today. So once again, YAY to SOLID POO!! Solid Poo Rules!! Wooohooo!!~~ :lol:


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

KIMMIE IM SO GLAD UR LITTLE GIRL IS FEELIN BETTER, THE WORRY THAT I COULD SENSE FROM UR POSTS WAS HEARTBREAKING I WOULD HAV BEEN THE SAME
I HAVENT GOT MY CHI BABY YET BUT I WOULD HAVE BEEN SO WORRIED SICK AND IM SO HAPPY FOR U THAT SHE IS FEELIN FINE AGAIN GIVE HER A KISS FROM ME AND I CANT WAIT TO SEE PICS OF HER EITHER
THANKS FOR KEEPIN US POSTED
JO
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Great news! Love the solid poop!! :wave:


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Amazing what thrills us Chi lovers here on the forum!  We are so happy that your little furbaby is so much better!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Awww Thanks everyone. I know she got better because she had all of your support and love! I'm so grateful for all the wonderful advice/support I got from you all. Thank you so much, and she is doing wonderfully!! Now the only question is...do I feed her Wellness or Flint River Ranch...lol =)


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

i sent her loadsa love she sounds a cute little thing have you got nay pics of her u can show us all would be very grateful
hee hee
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :wave:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for all your love...I believe it helped my baby get better! I'm still working on the digital camera...I finally got the batteries, but now it doesn't seem to be working for me. I wish I had a scanner. That would make life alot easier. I'm so technologically inept, so I'm not sure when I'll be able to post up pics. I can e-mail you the pics though if you'd like! =) Once again, thanks for your support...my baby is doing very very well. :wave:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

yey! glad to see she is still doing well!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I am so pleased that your baby is doing better. There is nothing worse than our little one's poorly  
Give her a kiss from mexxx


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks!! I know she got better because of all the love and support she got from you all. I just started her on the Missing Link Dog Supplement and the Cosequin DS stuff that I got. She absolutely loves the Missing Link stuff, but hates the Cosequin stuff. I had to smash it up because it's like a pill, and I mixed it in with some oatmeal. She definitely ate that, but I'm not sure if I'll keep on doing that. I don't want her to upset her tummy again. I'll have to just open her mouth and gently push it towards the back of her mouth like they do at the vet's office. Nice talking to you again Beanie and Freia's mom!~


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

The people that make greenies make "pill pockets" - I've seen em for sale but never used em! It looks like you just pop the pill in this treat and then the pup will eat it! 
I wanna know how the Missing Link works in a few weeks!  I've been thinking of putting B & F on it if it's what it's made out to be 

btw- Freia keeps climbing out the gate! It's 23", so I bought a GOLDEN RETRIEVER gate that's 32".. gee I hope it works!! I feel so hopeless with the little climber!!
At least my hubby gets home before me! :twisted: That way he can clean the messes!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

OOOOH pill pockets! I'll have to look for that when I go to PetSmart, which will probably be tomorrow or something. I feel like I've been living there practically. As for the Missing Link, my baby LOVES it. I'll let you know how her tummy is handling it in a couple of weeks. And that's really funny that you had to get such a high gate. I think I will be needing a gate some time soon too because my puppy is climbing the stairs now. When she hears my voice upstairs, she gets really excited and runs up, and then doesn't know how to get down. She gives me this really pathetic look like, "mommy, i dunno how i got up, but could you please carry me down?" hehe. They're just too cute. Anyways, hope your baby doesn't jump over the extra high gate you got. At least she's full of energy. hehe. Just an FYI, I think they're having a Missing Link sale at Petco. I got it for pretty cheap. Good luck with the gate, and please give beanie and freia my love. My minky sends them extra hugs and kisses as well. =)


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

kimmiek915 said:


> Awww Thanks everyone. I know she got better because she had all of your support and love! I'm so grateful for all the wonderful advice/support I got from you all. Thank you so much, and she is doing wonderfully!! Now the only question is...do I feed her Wellness or Flint River Ranch...lol =)


I can tell you this much - dont feed her grapes!!! i learned about thatt he hard way i can tell you!!! and made a bunch of my friends here mad at the same time!!!!!

im really glad shes feeling better. I was so worried that i called my prayer chain over her!

LoriS


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm so glad she is so much better!! I would be careful with the Flint River Ranch food...it is very rich! It gave my three little ones the runs. All three of mine are on the "Royal Canin Mini" and love it! The kibble is small and easy to chew. They all have beautiful, healthy coats.....And NICE FIRM POOPS!  :wink: 

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

how's she feeling now?


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

so far the gate works! Beenie was crying all night as he had to sleep in the kitchen. Freia destroyed the pee pad as he pooed on it! And she evidentally jumped all on him so he smelled like poo and I'm a bit too ill to give him a bath so I just went to bed  Goodness it's lonely without him *hehe*
I'm happy we don't have stairs tho! I'm worried Freia would fall! She hops a lot  
I used to have the baby gate with plastic instead of wire, Beenie ate through the plastic! I think I mentioned this before  I will have to take a photo as it's too funny! 
Beenie and Freia send kissies and chicken jerky to Minky


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hmmm...that's the first I've heard something bad about FRR. Actually, I was planning on putting my baby on it because she had problems with RC. We'll see though. I'm going to switch her over in a 2-3 week period, and I'm going to discuss this with her vet. Right now she is on the Gastroenteric stuff from Purina, which was what the vet prescribed for her. She is doing fine, but she did vomit a little this morning. I have no idea what it could be though because the only thing she ate in the past couple of days was her food, some fruit, and some oatmeal, all of which should be okay. If she throws up again, I think I will call the vet at least. I'm always so worried about her because she's so tiny.

Beenie and Freia's mom: I'm so glad the gate worked for you, and I'm sorry to hear that your babies made a mess with their poop. I know how that can get. My Minky used to step in her poop alot when I first got her. Now, it's me that steps on her poop. She literally thinks that our whole house is her "toilet" so she goes anywhere she wants to pretty much, and the cushionier the better ie. rugs. Anyways, I hope the gate continues to work for you. You are very lucky you don't have any stairs. Mine tries to run marathons going up and down, up and down. She now knows how to get to our second floor, which is bad because it's all carpet up there. For the time being, we have a stack of pillows blocking the stairway, but we'll have to get something that's more of a permanent solution. My dad won't let me get gates because he says the side of a cardboard box will work just as well. We'll see though. I'll let you know how that goes. Well, good luck with the gate!! Minky says "ruff ruff" to Beanie and Freia. I think Minky's flirting...lol :lol:  :lol:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

Beenie thinks that since Freia can make mistakes he can too! It's funny to think of the 'dog logic' but so annoying and nasty!
This is one of the few times I'm glad to have a small apartment! :lol: 
I think you can buy the gate with the plastic at WalMart for $8 or something? It's really not expensive, and if it works then great! 
I hope Minky feels better today!  Poor thing, it's so sad she's having problems!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh, I had no idea they had the gates at walmart. I'll definitely looking into that. As for the throwing up...I think a few others on this forum have mentioned that their puppies are throwing up. I think it must be something that's going around. I think she'll be okay though. I called home a couple of hours ago, and my mom said Minky was just snoozing away. I'll keep you posted though. =)


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

Maybe the weather change affects animals too *hehe*
Hopefully she'll be all better by tonight!


----------



## honey's mom (May 13, 2005)

I use bovine colostrum when my dog seems sick. You can get it at the health food store in capsules. I just open a capsule and pour the powder into a small dish and add a little water. I then use an eye dropper and give it to my chi. It really seems to help and I've read that a prominent vet uses this for the runs. It's natural and can't hurt.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info. My puppy doesn't have diarrhea anymore, but I'll keep that in mind for future occurences. Thanks!! =)


----------

